# Info on Breeder



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Anyone heard of WestMinn K9 Services located in Minnesota? Wondering what sort of reputation their Mali's have.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I haven't heard of them.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Howard I don't know of this breeder either-and he never met my dog -but think it is funny on one of his websites it is a picture of my male Malinois when he was doing NVBK.....he was a great dog, and a good looking Mal...Gatorland's Chico 11- 
buddy you are and were a star...miss you!......I am glad your picture lives on- but not sure how credible this breeder could be, when he needs your picture to represent his line of Malinois? I should say-I haven't looked at the line- but if he is using one of Chico's pup in his line- I bet they are awesome little Mals- if he doesn't have a Chico pup- not sure how credible he could be as a breeder?:-k


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope I would question the photo thing I'd call that a red flag


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I would call that a red flag too they should be using their own dogs...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. More info than you realize.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

If you are still interested in them, I will be up in the area soon and would be more then happy to check them out for you.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I have not found a website, only ads! Where is the website?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Kayla, That would be great.

Timothy, I saw a couple sites other than ped DB but can't find em now.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I contacted this guy about Chico- well I asked him about the dog in the picture- I didn't tell him yet, that Chico was mine...but all he is said is true, I know the dam and the sire of his litter, actually the sire pictured here is littermate to my other dog Hugo, Chico's son....Hugo is an awesome little Mal...he has been in French Ring, ASR, APPDA, NVBK, K9 pro sports...anyway, he is a little guy, but a tank-has a civil edge, so if Ulysee's is anything like Hugo...the pups should be great workers- if you go on youtube and put in High Pressure Dog training, you can see a clip of Hugo-training in So. Carolina with Matt Hammond- 
hope this helps...Mo,
this is the response from WestMinn K-9- 

The dog in the picture is the Grandsire of the pups, Gatorland's Chico II (FR3, PSA1, ASR2, K9-Pro-Sports, NVBK). I own the Sire and the Dam, Ulysses De'Bonilla and Bluegrass Fox. Their pedigrees are available on http://pedigreedatabase.com. I've attached a couple pictures of my stud.

Dale Bourne
WestMinn K-9 Services


----------

